# Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2017)

```
The full specifications for the Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 have leaked out ahead of Friday, June 30, 2017s launch.</p>
<p><strong>SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Specifications: (Google Translated)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Preorder start date: 30th June 2017</li>
<li>Expected release date: August 2, 2017</li>
<li>Suggested retail price: 150,000 yen</li>
<li>Suggested retail price: $1199 USD</li>
<li>Model A032</li>
<li>Lens composition: 12 groups 17 sheets</li>
<li>Aperture blades: 9</li>
<li>Minimum shooting distance: 0.38 m</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 1:5</li>
<li>Image stabilization effect: 5 stops</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 82 mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter: 88.4 mm</li>
<li>Length: 111 mm (for Canon), 108.5 mm (for Nikon)</li>
<li>Weight: 905 g (for Canon), 900 g (for Nikon)</li>
<li>Adopting a new control system “dual MPU” claims to be the best image stabilization performance in this class & dramatic improvement in AF accuracy and speed</li>
<li>Antifouling coat and simple drip-proof construction adopted</li>
<li>A locking mechanism in the hood</li>
<li>Adopt electromagnetic aperture system for Nikon</li>
<li>TAP-in Console compatible</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 28, 2017)

Antifouling coat ------ Good, no barnacles will attach to this lens


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Antifouling coat ------ Good, no barnacles will attach to this lens



haha, I couldn't even guess what the translated word was this early in the morning.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm sure this is going to be a well improved lens over the current version, but the major trade-off: it's heavier at 825g vs 905g. Suggested starting price is also cheaper $100 cheaper than the MSRP of the current version, however there are some rebates at the moment that bring the price down. Depending on reviews, may be picking this up with a G2 70-200 at some point.


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 28, 2017)

Its again lighter then the Sigma one ! 

How about weather sealing? 

Could be a rly nice lens!


----------



## bereninga (Jun 28, 2017)

It'll be interesting to see the reviews of this lens vs the Canon and Sigma versions comparing the IQ and build quality. Does anyone know how well Tamron and recently Sigma's weather-sealing compare to Canon's?


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 28, 2017)

bereninga said:


> It'll be interesting to see the reviews of this lens vs the Canon and Sigma versions comparing the IQ and build quality. Does anyone know how well Tamron and recently Sigma's weather-sealing compare to Canon's?



This is one of the better and most thorough reviews of the Tamron 70-200 G2 and weather sealing is only briefly covered:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-200mm-f-2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx

The current Sigma 70-200 does NOT have weather sealing, but I would guess there is a replacement on the way fairly soon which will include some kind of weather sealing. 

Looks like the new Sigma 24-70 ART is only really "splash-proof" as they state:
https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_70_28/features/


----------



## bereninga (Jun 28, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be interesting to see the reviews of this lens vs the Canon and Sigma versions comparing the IQ and build quality. Does anyone know how well Tamron and recently Sigma's weather-sealing compare to Canon's?
> ...



Thanks. Looks like Sigma has only gone so far to protect the mount only for the 24-70.


----------



## jhanson25 (Jun 29, 2017)

Wish they'd make the zoom and focus turn the same as Canon and Sigma. I have the V1 and you get used to it but it sure would be nice.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 29, 2017)

jhanson25 said:


> Wish they'd make the zoom and focus turn the same as Canon and Sigma. I have the V1 and you get used to it but it sure would be nice.



This is why I ended up picking up a 70-200 G1 after purchasing a 24-70 G1. Needed the VC/IS in my 24-70 for video usage and simply was not many other options out there at F2.8 (or better). Considering picking up a G2 "set" to build a second kit if the reviews of this 24-70 G2 look good compared to the other options. Was holding off for a Canon 24-70 F2.8 with IS, but still waiting after all these years...


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 30, 2017)

jhanson25 said:


> Wish they'd make the zoom and focus turn the same as Canon



exactly. i find it equally puzzling and inacceptable that Tamron still is unwilling to build lenses with correct ring turn direction for the respective lens mount. if only one version, then why do they chose Nikon-style when canon mount/turn direction is by far the largest market segment/installed base of cameras. tamron's die-hard attitude on this is a sign of disrespect towards canon-users and shows a clear lack of business judgement. 

personally i have sold my earlier tamron lenses mainly for the annoyance of wrongly turning zoom ring and missed shots in fast-paced situations and will not buy any (zoom) lens ever again that zooms the wrong way round. i care less about focus ring direction, since i never use manual focus ... but it is an issue as well.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 30, 2017)

Can someone please confirm if it's an old design in a new housing (which it seems like) or a new one (# of groups/elements match is a coincidence)?


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 30, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Can someone please confirm if it's an old design in a new housing (which it seems like) or a new one (# of groups/elements match is a coincidence)?



G2 Lens:
http://www.tamron-usa.com/product/lenses/a032.html

G1 Lens:
http://www.tamron-usa.com/product/lenses/a007.html

MTF charts are identical. Optical construction (inside the housing) is identical. Believe this is mainly "just" new processing unit, improved VC (IS), and TAP-IN compatible (for adjustments & firmware).

May consider selling my G1 set for these G2's, or keep them around for a 2nd kit. REALLY would love to get a Canon 24-70 F2.8 with IS, but it doesn't exist...


----------



## Jopa (Jun 30, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please confirm if it's an old design in a new housing (which it seems like) or a new one (# of groups/elements match is a coincidence)?
> ...



Thank you! I would also love to see a stabilized 24-70 from Canon, but for now will probably go with the new Sigma.


----------

